# Daily Message Bottles Not Spawning.



## sneakmode (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey guys!

I haven't seen anyone post about this after doing a search through the forums first (unless I missed it), but has anyone else been having issues with the daily message bottle on the beach not showing up? I do quite a bit of time traveling, but never for weeks or months in a single leap. Usually I will complete all my tasks for the day, do some work on the island, villager greeting, send letters, etc. Play for a good solid 3-5 hours before moving ahead 16 or so hours to the next day.

Just recently (the past 5 days with no time traveling) I haven't received any message bottles on the beach.  I've scoured everywhere, even behind the coconut trees to make sure, but nothing.  Has anyone else had this problem?  I'm starting to become concerned that I won't see another bottle - or perhaps that TTing may have bugged or broken the mechanic.  Any input?


----------



## Strong Badam (Apr 26, 2020)

When you stopped time traveling did you re-sync your Switch's time with real time? If this happens, certain things cannot happen because you have already played on that day. Things like campsite villagers visiting count, and I wouldn't be surprised if message bottles counted, or even were just added in the 1.20 update. I generally don't TT and I've been able to receive daily message bottles just fine.
Other things like building moves, building ramps/bridges etc all work fine though.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 26, 2020)

Yeah, I think in the last 3 days I've only gotten like 1 if I remember correctly. But I think I saw a post where someone said they don't automatically appear when you load up the game to start the day, but they randomly wash up on shore throughout the day.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 26, 2020)

I found one today.


----------



## sneakmode (Apr 26, 2020)

Strong Badam said:


> When you stopped time traveling did you re-sync your Switch's time with real time? If this happens, certain things cannot happen because you have already played on that day. Things like campsite villagers visiting count, and I wouldn't be surprised if message bottles counted, or even were just added in the 1.20 update. I generally don't TT and I've been able to receive daily message bottles just fine.
> Other things like building moves, building ramps/bridges etc all work fine though.





Romaki said:


> But I think I saw a post where someone said they don't automatically appear when you load up the game to start the day, but they randomly wash up on shore throughout the day.



I did. When I caught up to April 21st, I stopped TTing for the time being and played at the 'standard' pace. Since then, I haven't received a single bottle during any period of the day, which is why I'm a bit concerned. I even thought to check my house inventory storage - just to see if I for some reason had a bottle stored that I didn't know about which might affect it from spawning.  No bottles.


----------



## absol (Apr 26, 2020)

I got the same problem I haven't gotten one since forever. :/


----------



## sneakmode (Apr 26, 2020)

mentali said:


> I got the same problem I haven't gotten one in forever.



I was starting to question if it was just me.  I haven't found a single thing online about it when I googled ACNH issues or help with problems.  Moreso, if it's only some bug or issue that affects TT players, or if it's some sort of eventual mechanic that the game stops spawning them once you've 'collected enough bottles'.

Like the balloon glitch all over again; the one they had to fix because the balloons stopped showing up after a period of time?


----------



## absol (Apr 26, 2020)

sneakmode said:


> I was starting to question if it was just me.  I haven't found a single thing online about it when I googled ACNH issues or help with problems.  Moreso, if it's only some bug or issue that affects TT players, or if it's some sort of eventual mechanic that the game stops spawning them once you've 'collected enough bottles'.
> 
> Like the balloon glitch all over again; the one they had to fix because the balloons stopped showing up after a period of time?


same I googled too it and found absolutely nothing about it.
for me it started happening when I was collecting some diy recipes, I got my 2 each a day (one from a villager and the other one from the bottle) and tted to the next day to get some more. one day the bottles suddenly stopped spawning. 
Maybe only certain diy spawn in the bottles and we've already gotten them all? but that's not very probable, I'm missing quite a few and I got a lot just bc I bought them from someone on here in the last days. :/
Hm but would no one get any more bottles then after a few months? that seems like a weird mechanic 

I haven't heard about that one but I think that even if it is a glitch it's not gonna get fixed very soon bc I see literally no one talking about so it's probably not getting reported to Nintendo either


----------



## randomforeignguy (Apr 26, 2020)

Oh nooooo!


----------



## Soigne (Apr 26, 2020)

actually, i haven't had one in a day or so, either. i don't time travel at all.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 26, 2020)

I've been getting mine every day. Sometimes, if there are a ton of shells, I have to clear them and go inside. The bottle will then spawn. Same thing happened after a meteor shower. I think there are only so many spawn sites on the beaches, so if you have them all filled, nothing else can appear until you open slots up.

Just a theory, and I have no data to back it up.  Also, I don't TT, so I'm not sure how/if that affects it.


----------



## Vonny (Apr 26, 2020)

i stopped getting them a few days ago, thought it was because I TT’d but i ended up finding one behind my house which I moved to the beach temporarily :/


----------



## Ralsei (Apr 26, 2020)

do you have any buildings on the beach? I had the same problem until I found one behind a villagers house, also they only spawn on the shore so make sure you dont have any items preventing them from spawning.


----------



## sneakmode (Apr 26, 2020)

Imbri said:


> I've been getting mine every day. Sometimes, if there are a ton of shells, I have to clear them and go inside. The bottle will then spawn. Same thing happened after a meteor shower. I think there are only so many spawn sites on the beaches, so if you have them all filled, nothing else can appear until you open slots up.
> 
> Just a theory, and I have no data to back it up.  Also, I don't TT, so I'm not sure how/if that affects it.


This is an interesting theory! I'll have to test this and see if this is a contributing factor! I would have never thought of this as being the culprit if it turns out to be true. Kudos!  I literally never bother to pick up my shells.  If there are a finite number of items that are allowed to appear on the beach at any given time, and a shell or other item is preventing the spawn, that would explain a lot.



Ralsei said:


> do you have any buildings on the beach? I had the same problem until I found one behind a villagers house, also they only spawn on the shore so make sure you dont have any items preventing them from spawning.


I don't have any buildings on the beach currently; only coconut trees, which are lined up pretty far away from the shoreline. But I did check behind them just to be certain.



mentali said:


> Maybe only certain diy spawn in the bottles and we've already gotten them all?


This is what I'm questioning.  Do we simply get to a point where the game's code says, "These are the DIYs available in the bottles and the player has them all, don't spawn any further bottles."  Some sort of if-then statement.  I wish we had someone to look into it or datamine and confirm if this is actually written in.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 26, 2020)

sneakmode said:


> This is what I'm questioning. Do we simply get to a point where the game's code says, "These are the DIYs available in the bottles and the player has them all, don't spawn any further bottles." Some sort of if-then statement. I wish we had someone to look into it or datamine and confirm if this is actually written in.



I've definitely gotten repeats from message bottles.


----------



## sneakmode (Apr 27, 2020)

Just bumping this thread to report back that it's a new day and still no bottle spawn.  I've been checking periodically throughout the day since morning and - nada.  I also picked up all my shells and made sure the beaches were clear - nada.

Redd's here, thought I would randomly check the secret beach too - nada.


----------



## dragonair (Apr 27, 2020)

I've been getting mine every day and I TT forward and backwards. It's true that if you TT backwards it kind of starts a weird day where certain things change normally and certain things don't, but my bottles have never been affected by that.


----------



## sneakmode (Apr 27, 2020)

dragonair said:


> It's true that if you TT backwards it kind of starts a weird day where certain things change normally and certain things don't, but my bottles have never been affected by that.


I hope that it doesn't for you!  It's really awful not to receive them everyday!  I'm on almost a full week without a single one and it's a real bummer not to wake up in the morning and be excited to check the beach anymore.


----------



## absol (Apr 27, 2020)

sneakmode said:


> Just bumping this thread to report back that it's a new day and still no bottle spawn.  I've been checking periodically throughout the day since morning and - nada.  I also picked up all my shells and made sure the beaches were clear - nada.
> 
> Redd's here, thought I would randomly check the secret beach too - nada.


Hey the last time I posted I said I didn't find any either. Now I have them again for some reason.
I found one kinda hidden behind the rocks on the beach but I swearrrr it wasn't there before. Or I am just a blind clown.


----------



## sneakmode (Apr 27, 2020)

mentali said:


> Hey the last time I posted I said I didn't find any either. Now I have them again for some reason.
> I found one kinda hidden behind the rocks on the beach but I swearrrr it wasn't there before. Or I am just a blind clown.


That's great news!  I'm glad they're showing up for you again.  What kind of rock was it?  Maybe I have something similar on my beach I could check?


----------



## absol (Apr 27, 2020)

sneakmode said:


> That's great news!  I'm glad they're showing up for you again.  What kind of rock was it?  Maybe I have something similar on my beach I could check?


for me it was between one of the big stone plates on top of the beach and another one that's right under  it on my island
so 2 stone plates right next to each other where you don't see what's between them when you're just running up & down the beach


----------



## Mattieicey (Apr 29, 2020)

sneakmode said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I haven't seen anyone post about this after doing a search through the forums first (unless I missed it), but has anyone else been having issues with the daily message bottle on the beach not showing up? I do quite a bit of time traveling, but never for weeks or months in a single leap. Usually I will complete all my tasks for the day, do some work on the island, villager greeting, send letters, etc. Play for a good solid 3-5 hours before moving ahead 16 or so hours to the next day.
> 
> Just recently (the past 5 days with no time traveling) I haven't received any message bottles on the beach.  I've scoured everywhere, even behind the coconut trees to make sure, but nothing.  Has anyone else had this problem?  I'm starting to become concerned that I won't see another bottle - or perhaps that TTing may have bugged or broken the mechanic.  Any input?


Em... I had the same issue and just figured it out. It might be your case as well. It turns out that there is a bug right now where the bottle can spawn under the furnitures or items that are displayed too close to the water. And if you don’t pick up that bottle, no new bottle will ever spawn. (When it is under, you cannot see it...)
I found my bottle under the shark tank that I displayed near the water... it was UNDER THE SHARK TANK!?!? I was shocked.....
So, if you have anything that is placed near the water, you might want to check underneath it.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 9, 2020)

I literally got the same exact DIY from the exact same place on the beach two days in a row


----------



## Sophiieeexxx (Jan 5, 2021)

sneakmode said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I haven't seen anyone post about this after doing a search through the forums first (unless I missed it), but has anyone else been having issues with the daily message bottle on the beach not showing up? I do quite a bit of time traveling, but never for weeks or months in a single leap. Usually I will complete all my tasks for the day, do some work on the island, villager greeting, send letters, etc. Play for a good solid 3-5 hours before moving ahead 16 or so hours to the next day.
> 
> Just recently (the past 5 days with no time traveling) I haven't received any message bottles on the beach.  I've scoured everywhere, even behind the coconut trees to make sure, but nothing.  Has anyone else had this problem?  I'm starting to become concerned that I won't see another bottle - or perhaps that TTing may have bugged or broken the mechanic.  Any input?



hey, I thought this had happened to me but luckily I found one was actually behind a box that I had on the beach! Maybe it’s hidden somewhere behind something


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 5, 2021)

Make sure you clear the ground. If you put furniture near the ocean line, it could have despawned the bottle at some point creating a dead spot. Maybe forcing the game to think it still exists. This dead spot bug has not been mentioned by Nintendo or anyone else, so I assume it's still not fixed


----------



## Splinter (Jan 5, 2021)

They never don't spawn in my experience, but they do have a habit of being hard to find, you have to check every nook and cranny, I think they usually take up a shell spot so I don't think over crouding your beach with furniture would prevent one showing up, not sure.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 5, 2021)

I wish mine would stop.

Between my wife's character and mine, we usually get four a day.


----------



## Rajescrossing (Jan 5, 2021)

I’m getting a bottle everyday and sometimes when I visit the rare island I always get the bottle there as well,  Normally most of the diys I found duplicates though


----------

